

Building the Museum of the Future - Hooke
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/how-to-build-the-museum-of-the-future/384646/?single_page=true

======
irickt
API | Collection of Cooper Hewitt, Smithsonian Design Museum
[https://collection.cooperhewitt.org/api/](https://collection.cooperhewitt.org/api/)

